# little mans attempt to get big.. test e and npp log



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I'll attempt the log so everyone can here good or bad or mixed reviews with me.  This cycle will be my 3rd run of steroids. First cycles were test only runs. First off I was off from lifting for about 2yrs due to shoulder injury.  I gained weight tht I hated to see happen. After starting back to gym I dropped bout 20pds before I decided to start back on aas.. so here I go.. I'm a little guy to most.. I'm 5'4" and right now about 198 and bf last check was 19%. Little higher then want but hey it's winter. Ok enough of me.
My cycle
1-16 Test E 400 wk
1-14wk Npp 300 wk
Shots are scheduled on mon and wed with test and npp 
Fri is a npp only shot. 
After about 5-6 wks in I may bump up test to 600 and npp up to 400
AI and pct as follows 
Using aromasin 12.5 e3d during
2-3wks after last pin using Clomid and nolvadex
 My diet is the usual fitness nuts diet. Chicken tuna steak veggies brown rice eggs protein shakes etc total calories is about 2100 but will adjust in wks to come to try to work up to about 2700-2800.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 12, 2012)

What's your goal brother?


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2012)

Put on as much mass as I can.. plan on doing a cut at the end.. right now just mass..


----------



## Omegareign (Nov 12, 2012)

My advice would be, don't cut at the end.  You're just asking to lose what you gained.  Put on as much mass, like you planned, then continue to eat big for at least a couple months, then Id think about cutting, or wait till next cycle to cut.  You don't want to start cutting at the end and take away those cals when your body needs them the most.  Just my thoughts for ya.  Good luck to you bro.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2012)

Was going to run pct then possibly after tht Mayb even wait 6wks and start test tren var run..


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2012)

dont cut til pct is at least 3-4wks done with.... you ll cut all the new gains.

you need to treat new muscle like baby.... just food and rest.  once you give it time to mature and really stay put you can run a cutting cycle....

or just slowly drop cals a bit and do some cardio...  you dont have to cut to lose BF..  just tigthen up the diet and add 15min of cardio to every workout.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wouldn't even wait to bump npp bro I'd run it 400 minimum and actually bump it to 500 off the bat and have enough you can go to 600. That's what I'm running now. Try 500 test 500 npp. I've started cycles lower to see how I handle the compound and have always bumped them up and regretted starting them so low. I always feel like I waisted those weeks and then wind up extending my cycle. Npp's a pretty short ester so you starting higher shouldn't be a problem if you experience any nandy sides. For me it's moodiness I have to watch for. Never had any Ed issues with any 19 nor even running npp at 700 and test at 225. Throw some caber in and keep your e in check with an AI and you'll be good to go. Also, I don't know your view on orals but throwing some dbol or drol in that stack and you'll love it. Test nandy dbol is an old school classic bulker and its still a favorite among a lot of people.


----------



## Jada (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey young looking forward to reading ur first run with npp, I agree also with the Bros, I rather keep this cycle as a mass cycle and then do ur next cycle as a recomp.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2012)

Yea I def plan on waiting a good while till pct is done if I even do a cut cycle.. may go on another mass cycle time will tell.. I didn't do dbol cuz I was on prop for about 3-4wks so figured thts my bump.. but wish I would of jump started with dbol now.. I'm going into wk2 of this cycle so figured to late now.. but next one def will include it.. sux waiting for shit to kick in.. I'm assuming should feel it soon.. and start putting on size in wk 5.. sound right anyone..thx all j


----------



## HDH (Nov 13, 2012)

Now that I'm settling in I can keep up with some of the logs.

Looking forward to following.

HDH


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I wouldn't even wait to bump npp bro I'd run it 400 minimum and actually bump it to 500 off the bat and have enough you can go to 600. That's what I'm running now. Try 500 test 500 npp. I've started cycles lower to see how I handle the compound and have always bumped them up and regretted starting them so low. I always feel like I waisted those weeks and then wind up extending my cycle. Npp's a pretty short ester so you starting higher shouldn't be a problem if you experience any nandy sides. For me it's moodiness I have to watch for. Never had any Ed issues with any 19 nor even running npp at 700 and test at 225. Throw some caber in and keep your e in check with an AI and you'll be good to go. Also, I don't know your view on orals but throwing some dbol or drol in that stack and you'll love it. Test nandy dbol is an old school classic bulker and its still a favorite among a lot of people.



i agree NPP should be at least 500mg


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 13, 2012)

Well starting tom I will up the dosage.. guess it's time to swole up right.. prob going to have to order more gear..


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 13, 2012)

will be watching!


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 14, 2012)

So it's going on wk numb 2 tomorrow... Idk if this stuff is working yet or not but had a hell of a leg workout.. putting up personal best in 2 exercises.. squat did 435x10 and 435x6 will other 2 set over 400lbs.. the other was the hip sled had 7 45s on each side.. idk Wht tht is but used to only b able to do 5 on each side.. so I'm def interested in how this ride will turn out..


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 14, 2012)

get yoked bro, toss up some pics


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea I'll post some before and after pics at end.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 15, 2012)

Pinned last night to start wk 2.. up the dosage to 200mg test e and 150mg of npp.. when does the effects kick in usually.. feel lil stronger but dnt kno if it's just in my head.


----------



## Omegareign (Nov 15, 2012)

Still got a couple more weeks before you start feeling it.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 15, 2012)

Knew the test would b about 5wks not npp.. figured wk2-3


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 19, 2012)

Still just waiting for the effects of gear to kick.. nothing new to report.. took some new measurements and I lost half inch around my waste so guess I'm leaning out some.. idk how been eating a shit pile..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 24, 2012)

Coming up on wk 4 on wed.. did chest today and I believe stuff is starting to work.. everything I touched went up in weight.. 
Bench 225x10 235x10 245x10 255x8
Pec fly machine 160x10 170x10 180x10 190x10 
Dumbell incline 60x10 70x10 80x10 85x10
Dumbell flat same
Cable fly 30x10 35x10 40x10
Smith flat machine 2 plates each side moving up to 3 plates by 4th set
Decline started at 185 moved up to 235 for last set of 10
Good work out.. was afraid to get on scale after thanksgiving but was actually down 2lbs the girl wasn't happy.. had crazy pump in arms all the way across my chest..next mth or so should get interesting..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 24, 2012)

I also upped doses I'm at 750 test e and 450 npp..


----------



## St0ked (Nov 24, 2012)

Lets see some pictures!!!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 24, 2012)

Its a secret..lol I'll do before and after when done.. I'm camera shy..


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 24, 2012)

little late but im on board. get big!


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 29, 2012)

We'll just pinned the start of wk 4.. strength has increased a little have a little more veins popping out.  Weights about same but clothes r big in gut tight in sleeves.. have calories up around 2600 calories.. lots of chicken turkey tuna tilapia steak.. so hoping here in next few wks the size will start packing on.. get big...


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 29, 2012)

This was wk 3.. looked tonight in my phone exactly when I started..


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2012)

Any update, have u been getting any sides?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 2, 2012)

Think test is starting to take effect.. just feel strong and dnt wanna stop.. no sides tht I kno of.. been taking aromasin 12.5 e3d weight is about same within 3-4 pds.. Wht sides was u expecting jada..


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

U got caber on hand?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea I do.. hoping dnt need any other then aromasin..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 3, 2012)

Weighed myself yest.. started about 198 yest I was 204.. felt strong def adding weight to me and my lifts.. wed will b wk5.. so size should start soon.. temper is a lil edgy.. diet is pretty clean.. the girls going to start var soon so there will b some clean up on r diets..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I was wondering if I was changing any.. today I had two diff ppl say I looked veiny and built or swole.. finally feeling the strength going up.. did shoulders and usually do db press with 55-60 well did 70-80 did bb press with 225 the usual is about 185ish.. so strength is going up so now the size should really start soon I hope.. tom pin start of wk 5..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 12, 2012)

Tomorrow is start of wk 6. My strength is up and weight is up bout 10pds and bf went down a percent.. now just trying to lift hard and eat. I kinda have a new diet I'm following or thing to make due with Wht was working.. I will post u guys feel free to give input.. thx j
5:30 am breakfast 6 egg white 1 piece whole grain toast
630 am snack special k crisps
730 am snack 1/2 cup oats
830 am protein shake
930 am 8 slices of turkey breast stuffed in whole grain pita
11 am lunch 6oz chicken breast 1/2 cup quinoa
1pm meal 6oz chicken breast Greek yogurt
3pm snack either pb or turkey breast sand with cheese stick
430-645 gym
645pm protein shake
715-730 dinner 6oz chicken breast cottage cheese broccoli
830 usually pb crackers and 1/4 cup cottage cheese
This is the most common day.. I have pasta on wed eve and eat steak on sun with baked potato.. so Wht am I doing wrong.. I'm calculating calories around 2800-2900 range..


----------



## DF (Dec 12, 2012)

The cals look a bit light to me for doing a bulk.  Although you look like your off to a great start being up 10lbs.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea prob need more but I can't find time or desire to put anymore in my face..lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I lied about the food intake.. I'm at about 2500-2600 and I'm hungry every hr..lol been eating way more then usual.. my weight is the same but clothes r big in gut area and tight in arms and shoulders.. feel strong everyday.. everything has went up 10-20pds some more.. next few wks going to try to up calories to 3k and hoping to b about 190ish with bf bout 15% at the end of this deal..


----------



## JOMO (Dec 18, 2012)

MMMmmm..dont you just love chicken! Throw some beef and fish in the mix to switch things up. I was literally to the point of vomiting during/after my meals cause I was only eating chicken. There is only so many different spices to hit them up with. But you seem to be gaining as you are saying. 

Throw in a plain white bagel post workout along with your shake. Another 270 cals/50 somethings grams of carbs. Im sure you can make that work.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea I eat steak on sun and a day during wk.. eat tilapia usually few times a wk.. I mix it up some but I'm a fat kid at heart lol I love cheeseburgers and pizza...lol but yea it's going good so far strength is up and leaning out plus looking bigger I guess.. dnt look to diff if u ask me but ppl say so lol..


----------



## Jada (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn young ur already putting up numbers and ur early in ur cycle , that's a good sign . Lookin forward towards some before after pics


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 19, 2012)

Thx jada seems long tho lol.. yea numbers r going up and I keep trying to change workouts to get stronger.. I'm most impressed with bench as it has went from doing 185-225 for 10 to about 265 for 10.. wanna get my deads up a bit.. I work with 325 but struggle towards end of set.. thts my weak point.. tonight I'm pinning the beginning of wk 7 so about 11 wks left.. big thing wanna focus in heavily after Xmas is calorie intake and clean diet to a tee.. Mayb even add some weight gainer.. idk still need to research tht..but all and all.. lil guy is growing.. so well see in 11 wks how much..lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 23, 2012)

Did chest yest and by far best day to date.. weight is same but strength went up.. final rep on flat bench was 325x6.. didn't do db yest but did hammer strength equip and the wide grip final set was 3 plates and a 25 so went up prob 30pds.. hammer flat my final set was with 3 plates for 9.. when I started back at gym 4mths ago I struggled with a plate and a ten.. so thts a huge improvement.. pretty happy so far leaning out getting bigger and stronger.. thinking Mayb adding a lean muscle mass gainer to up calories since no more time to eat.. already eat 6x a day. wed will b wk 8... almost half way


----------



## cougar (Dec 24, 2012)

Great log, sounds like your really doing great.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 24, 2012)

Thx cougar.. yea strength and leaning out is the great part.. hoping lil more size comes at end of run.. but pretty happy so far..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 29, 2012)

Well weight has stopped apparently... my strength is still great tho.. did measurements and lost 2" around my mid section.. so im leaning out more then massive bulk.. arms grew half inch so thts good.. veins are everywhere lol even lil ones on top of forearms tht I didnt kno were there.. so have about 9wks left wondering if should just ride it out and see wht happens or add a mass gainer to try put on lil more size.. girl says no to size lol..


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 29, 2012)

One issue here is eating.    I think I read your intake is about 2500 calories a day...thats not alot of food.  Not sure what you weighed before or now,  but as your weight increases so do your caloric requirements ...in other words as you gain five pounds you need to add another 500 calories (or so) to your intake and adjust accordingly. And this continues week after week.  Are you doing so?  So before looking to add mass builders consider this...

if you want do a 4 week run of dbol...


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea im around 2800 a day and I dnt see how to make more time to eat more.. thts why was thinking adding mass gainer in once a day.. or mayb add casein in twice a day.. wish could do with whole food just dnt see it possible time wise for work.. add dbol now?? Why?? Thought best just as kicker...


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 30, 2012)

2800 is still nothing...I  still dont think you know how this works...EATING is the most crucial factor...GAINS come from EATING, not gear.    Make time to eat more?  If you want  gains you better figure it out or else save the gear.  UP your current meals calories, do a little research and use small tricks to steal calories here and there...you made two decent suggestions... FOOD, not gear will be the difference.  Difficult, but it is what it is.....

And dbol is one of the most potent mass builders available, it is not JUST a kicker.  Can use mid cycle, b/w cycles, etc...but dont bother unless youre eating right...


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes I understand how it works.. I need to eat more... I got it.. I eat almost every hr now.. I eat prob 5-6 meals a day... diet is pretty good just not enough calories.. I'm pretty happy with gain thus far and kno tht if I was eating like 1000 more calories size would b more.. I understand tht the bigger the machine the more fuel it burns and needs..


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 30, 2012)

if you cant get more food in, find a recipe online for a good mass builder shake (2-3 scoops whey, egg whites, pb, oatmeal, milk, etc..)....they can easily be 1000 calories or more.  Take it pre w/o or between meals.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 30, 2012)

I recalculated my calories and what I ate yest was 3064.. if my bmr is around 2k how much higher would u suggest going over?? I thought 1000 over was decent but mayb not cuz I read guys taking in 4k.. thx for input..


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you sure your bmr is only 2K??  How much do you weigh?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 30, 2012)

Thts wht it came up with on calculator on net was 2100.. im like 204 now..


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 30, 2012)

cup and a half of milk, 2table spoons of pb, 2 scoops of protien, and some ice blend it up. its like 790 calories and 80 protien. even if you just add 500 a day every day thats 3500 cals a week extra and that should net you a pound a week


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 30, 2012)

well one sure way to know that your calories are not enough despite what the numbers might say is that you stop growing.   If you are 1000 cals over maintenance that equate to 1-2 lbs a week or more of gains or something similar if Im not mistaken.  Do the shake for a week or two, see if it makes a difference...cant hurt right?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea I looked up some online just now... going to store today so ill buy some. Stuff and give it a shot.. cant hurt ur correct.. lol thx j


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 30, 2012)

i think its better than adjusting your cycle at this point....i think youll be surprised..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea dnt wanna adjust cycle right now mid way.. think this will help me out a lot..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 31, 2012)

Did a shake last night wasnt to bad may back oats down little bit made it to thick.. but wht im going to try is 1.5 cups of skim milk 3 table spoons natural pb half bananna 2 scoops of on whey a cup of greek yogurt.. try tht twice a day for atleast 4wks.. see if I grow more this way.. also checked weight yest and was sitting at 209..


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 31, 2012)

Have to really grind up oats well, until like powder.  Takes a couple, few minutes.    I do that first then add the rest of the shake.  your shake sounds good...might try it myself...I have no doubt you will gain if you add these two shakles to your diet..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasnt to bad.. only bad part was the oats.. added up calories and its 917 so tht will make a huge diff I believe lol..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2013)

So been drinking these shakes for few days now.. going to see if scale has moved..lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 6, 2013)

Well been a wk since started shakes added.. im now up to 209..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 12, 2013)

Did chest today and all new pr flat was 345x8 which im pretty stoked about.. also weight is about at 213.. so put on few pds and bf is down a percent... on wk 11 so in the final mth of this run..my arms gre total of a inch right at 17.5 so not bad for a 5'5" dude lol


----------



## Jada (Jan 12, 2013)

Great job ! Me and u seem similar in size . Lookin forward towards pics


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Did a shake last night wasnt to bad may back oats down little bit made it to thick.. but wht im going to try is 1.5 cups of skim milk 3 table spoons natural pb half bananna 2 scoops of on whey a cup of greek yogurt.. try tht twice a day for atleast 4wks.. see if I grow more this way.. also checked weight yest and was sitting at 209..



Nice Log man!  Yeah I always add shakes in for extra cals when trying to put on some weight.  I do two scoops of whey, cup of oats, 1 bananna, 3 tblsp of Natty PB, Cup of spinach leaves, cup of greek yogart and tablsp of Coconut oil.  I usually drink one upon waking and one after workout. One after workout I throw dextrose in though....


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea were the lil ppl jada..lol the shakes I dnt care for but want size more then not drinking them..


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 13, 2013)

You shouldnt rely on shakes forever jyoung.  Start phasing in meals slowly one at a time at the same time until they become a regular event and phase out the shakes, except for postw/o.


----------



## Jada (Jan 13, 2013)

Young try ur best like Piro said, u have to get ur meals in shakes the most 2 at most, u need
4 good meals.  The body reacts different to meals than shakes, one time dexter was so use to drinking shakes that when George phara put him to eat more food his body changes rapid. It's some where in YouTube that I saw him talk about that. Don't worry about the weight, u can put on 30pounds and be sloppy, u want quality weight with added muscle. Ok I'm talkin too much ) yeaa for the lil guys


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 13, 2013)

You guys wont be little for long...a little short maybe..but not little...lol


----------



## JOMO (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 for us short bastards! 

Looking strong Jyoung! Glad the shakes helped but like all said, slowly incorporate real meals in place.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea over last wk I did pick up a meal instead of shake.  So this wk im going to try best to only have shake post workout... im eating 4 whole meals not counting breakfast.. I have changed diet some since last time I posted it mayb need to do it again..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 15, 2013)

Not been great last few days been real naseaed... just have no appetite.. gagging on my food all tht good stuff so idk whts up.. anyone have this problem before.. strength and weight are still good just no appetite. .


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 18, 2013)

Well everything is back to normal figured out the issue.. had high estro so been dosing up and have felt great last few days.. ate 4200 cal yest of all chicken and fish with just a shake after gym.. guess see if eating was the problem for no more size.. then ill kno wht to change in next cycle


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice. Good to see you got that handled


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 18, 2013)

Yea going to have bloods done in next wk or so try to pin dose down better..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 19, 2013)

Going to add dbol to the mix for last 4wks.. how long before you feel it work.. I was thinking starting at 20mg ed.. for first wk then jump to 40mg ed.. wht u guys think


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 19, 2013)

Depends on quality of the dbol bro, I've felt them at day 3 before, and others much longer.   Keep taurine powder on hand for back pumps.   Watch your sodium intake, and if you're like me you may HAVE to run an AI while taking dbol..   I get gyno from looking at the stuff.

Your idea of dosing looks good.   I would try to up the dose until you feel sides, then back it off a little until they subside.  (hard to do unless you have liquid)


good luck bud


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 19, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Depends on quality of the dbol bro, I've felt them at day 3 before, and others much longer.   Keep taurine powder on hand for back pumps.   Watch your sodium intake, and if you're like me you may HAVE to run an AI while taking dbol..   I get gyno from looking at the stuff.
> 
> Your idea of dosing looks good.   I would try to up the dose until you feel sides, then back it off a little until they subside.  (hard to do unless you have liquid)
> 
> ...


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 19, 2013)

Yea everything is finally in check diet training wise.. right at 4k calories a day with only protein shake after workouts.. I drink about 2 gallons a day.. the dbol I have is cvl but may have to buy more to run higher dosage which is no biggie.. just wanna know if should do tabs or liquid .


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm 5'4" too and I weigh 185 right now. 



jyoung8j said:


> Well I'll attempt the log so everyone can here good or bad or mixed reviews with me.  This cycle will be my 3rd run of steroids. First cycles were test only runs. First off I was off from lifting for about 2yrs due to shoulder injury.  I gained weight tht I hated to see happen. After starting back to gym I dropped bout 20pds before I decided to start back on aas.. so here I go.. I'm a little guy to most.. I'm 5'4" and right now about 198 and bf last check was 19%. Little higher then want but hey it's winter. Ok enough of me.
> My cycle
> 1-16 Test E 400 wk
> 1-14wk Npp 300 wk
> ...


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool whats ur bf%.. after this im going to cut down to 180.. hoping for like 7-8% bf


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I think the dbol has hit me full effect.. got on scale today and after 6 days I was up 5lbs.. think its water tho.. altho strength went up once again.. did deads tonight and busted out 405x5 which was my goal by end of cycle and I still have 4wks left.. the food thing is a pain in my ass..lol but im getting 5 meals of chicken rice and broccoli... along with breakfast snacks protein shake post workout.. so now I kno wht to do next big run I believe..


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 4, 2013)

Well my cycle is coming to a end.. I feel like a huge fat ass my weight is up to 220 lol my shoulders traps and forearms all of a sudden blew up lol.. strength is crazy.. it doesnt appear im putting on fat just weight.. bf is still around 18-19%.. tht will change after pct..


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

Make sure that you keep food high until four weeks after post cycle 
the worst thing that you can do is start cutting calories your body wants to dump all the gains from the cycle


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 9, 2013)

Yea im hoping can keep it all.. last time I came of I had no appetite so hoping tht dnt happen this time.


----------



## Jada (Feb 9, 2013)

Great run man! Now post a pic


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried to upload pics yest and was unsuccessfull.. prob cuz im on a phone not computer. . Idk


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 15, 2013)

Taking last pin of this cycle this evening... happy with way cycle went I put on size and lost bf.. so all in all good run.. learned a lot for future runs.. next run will b test tren a thx for following


----------



## RedLang (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds great man.
Get them pics posted up so we can see the awesome results!
Upload pics to imgur.com then use the url and surround it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Im not sure if you can do this on a phone, but its the goods off a computer.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 23, 2013)

Pct has begun.. blah..


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 3, 2013)

No drop in weight or strength yet.. when do you guys usually feel a change..


----------



## Jada (Mar 4, 2013)

pics pics pics


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 4, 2013)

My comp took a shit so my phone is all I have.. anyway to do it from here


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

Great thread , sounds like you put on solid size! Noods....I mean pics!


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 23, 2013)

I've already started into my cut.. hoping to post some after it.. thx


----------

